# هل فى سر الزواج يتحد الزوجان روحياً ؟



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

سؤال
هل فى سر الزواج يتحد الزوجان روحياً ؟
سؤال :هل فى سر الزواج يتحد الزوجان جسدياً ، وروحياً أيضا ، أى فى الجسد والروح معاً ؟ً
الجواب :
تعبير مخلصنا له المجد : " يكونان الإثنان جسداً واحداً " لم يقل روحاً واحداً ، وما معنى أنهما يتحدا روحاً واحداً ؟! هذا غير معقول ، فكل واحد منهما له روح مستقلة ، وله كيان مستقل ، وعندما يجازى فى اليوم الأخير ، يجازى كإنسان له كيان مستقل ، فالرجل له روح وله مسئولية ، والمرأة لها روح ولها مسئولية .
+ ما معنى يتحدان ؟ الإتحاد بمعنى أن يكون هناك اتحاد أبدى وروحى ، لكن ليس بمعنى أن الأثنين تمتزج روحهما فيصبحان روحاً واحداً ، هذا غير معقول ، إنما المسيح قال جسداً واحداً بمعنى أنه بدل أن يكون الجسدين مفترقين منفصلين ، يصبحان بفاعلية الروح القدس الذى يحل على العروسين جسداً واحداً ، وبناء عليه يحل الواحد منهما للآخر ، فيصبح للرجل سلطان على جسد المرأة ، والمرأة أيضاً ، كما قال بولس الرسول ، يكون لها سلطان على جسد الرجل ، لأن كل منهما يحل للآخر ، أى يصبح هذا الجسد لذلك .
+ هذا معنى الإتحاد المطلوب فى سر الزواج ، هو الربط الإلهى وفاعلية الروح القدس ، فتجعل من الأثنين جسداً واحداً ، فرابطة الزوجية أو السر المقدس يربط بين الرجل والمرأة فيصبحان جسداً واحداً بهذا المعنى ، لا تصبح هى غريبة عنه أو هو غريب عنها ، وبناء عليه يصبح كل منهما محللاً للآخر .

بينما أن هذه الرابطة فى غير دائرة الزواج تصبح حراماً ، أى أن الوصال الجسدى بين رجل وإمرأة غير إمرأته تكون حرام ، ما يجعل هذا الوصال حلال هو فاعلية الروح القدس الذى يجعل منهما جسداً واحداً ، وبناء عليه يصبح للرجل سلطان على جسد المرأة ، وللمرأة سلطان على جسد الرجل .


من كتابات المتنيح الأنبا غريغوريس
أسقف عام
للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمى​


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل ومهم 

شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل ومهم
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


*

مروركم

فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم
​​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*


موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أبريل 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع جداااا
> ...


*
مرور
فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*
مرور
فى غايه الروعه

شكراا

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم

*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز نهيسي 
معرفتنا باسرار الكنيسه مهم جدا 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

